# 1987 Maxima Lighting Problem Rear Lights



## Shylow (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a strange situation that I am hoping that all you experts can give me a hand with. I have a 1987 Nissan Maxima and last month I had the dash warning light come one that looks like a head light but the background is red and the light is facing to the right It was flickering, I was told that this is a tail light warning light that possible that one of the bulbs are bad so I checked to see if all my lights were working and everything seems OK. So I just ignored it and dealt with the light being on (no time to check further) Last night I was on my way to work and other vehicles were flashing me from behind I pulled over and low and behold I had no tail lights, I had the two side markers on and the License plate lights on but that's all, my front lights worked fine and I also had no trouble with the turn signals or the 4 ways, inside the car I had the dash lights working but the warning light now is on fully and is solid doesn't flash any more. I checked all the bulbs in the tail light assembly and I also checked the fuses (One under the drivers side steering wheel to the left) also I checked the control box under the hood. and didn't find any trouble with a blown fuse. I ran a 12 V wire to the back light assembly to make sure all the bulbs and the assembly was working fine and both worked, I also bought new bulbs to make sure that every thing is fine but I still don't have back driving lights 
Am I missing something? The switch tested out fine, Am I missing another fuse box? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance:waving:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try following the wires from the tailights to wherever they lead into the trunk and see if there is some sort of relay or similar type box attached to it. I believe I read someone had a similar problem and it was this "device" that is located in the trunk, it wasn't a Maxima tho maybe an older Sentra.


----------

